# Time for another Dredd or Blade Runner film?



## Dave Vicks (Nov 20, 2020)

Thoughts?


----------



## Dave Vicks (Nov 20, 2020)

Also waiting for the Next Raod Warrior movie.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 20, 2020)

There is supposed to be a Dredd TV show in the works.
As for Blade Runner, I like to see a police procedural set in the world of the original of Blade Runner, complete with voice-over naration. I know Ridley Scott hated it, but I liked the noire feel it gave.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Nov 20, 2020)

TOTAL RECALL 2070:THE COMPLETE SERIES. Is Blade Runner ,they couldn't get the 
Rights to call it Blade Runner though.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 20, 2020)

The trailer looks interesting... Wish I had seen it.


----------



## jd73 (Nov 20, 2020)

I need, if not more_ Blade Runner_ (though I wouldn't say no), certainly more cyberpunk of that style, with its long slow washes of dystopia noir. I want shadowy corporations to rule over us from far-away locations. I want to dwell in the lowest of the low slums, with nothing but rats and pollution for company (and the occasional passing cruiser).

I want a menial service job.

My conversations are to be only with one trusted errand boy (whose origins I am never sure of), night-time ladies who may or may not be synths, and the voice activation command on my garbage unit. Nothing more. I want to never see the sun. I want distant sirens to blare atonally, signalling that crime is rampant, and for giant mechanised systems that rove the streets to deal with it.

And rain. Basically I want rain, intrusive neon logos and semi-rotten street food.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 20, 2020)

Blade runner maybe, Dredd, no thanks


----------



## Dave Vicks (Nov 20, 2020)

There is Total RECALL 2070. And TOTAL RECALL 2070:The Complete SERIES,which I Believe is 22 episodes of Blade Runner like world filmed in Canada.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Nov 20, 2020)

Was there a Robo Cop TV show?


----------



## Astro Pen (Nov 20, 2020)

My belief is that one book should be one movie.
If you believe that commercial Hollywood screenwriters are equal to PKD and can continue writing 'his' stories past the point he ended them then we disagree.
Once I am dead I would not want others 'continuing' and diluting my stories and characters for mass market gain  quite possibly distorting public perception of my original, robbing it of gravitas.*

*Or even the original! See Blade runner section here








						Movies That Ignored The Books They Were Based On - Looper
					

Let's take a look at some of the films that strayed the furthest afield from their source material.




					www.looper.com


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 20, 2020)

Astro Pen said:


> .
> Once I am dead I would not want others 'continuing' and diluting my stories and characters for mass market gain  quite possibly distorting public perception of my original, robbing it of gravitas.*


Oh that wouldn't bother me. For me there is a big gulf separating books and movies/TV adaptations. You can't really compare the two. Bladerunner is a great film based on a rather mediocre and for me forgettable book. Film is an entertainment.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 20, 2020)

Maybe not a movie, which both brands have tried and failed twice. I think these two would probably find their wider audience as a T.V. Series.

Not so much Dredd, but more 2000AD in General.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 20, 2020)

Dave Vicks said:


> Was there a Robo Cop TV show?


At least 2 live action series and some made for TV films. And I vaguely remember at least one cartoon series.
I liked the original Robocop [not so much the sequels] and the reboot/remake was okay as long as I didn't compare it to the original.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 20, 2020)

There is a Blade Runner Anime series coming next year:
Blade Runner Anime Series Coming to Cartoon Network, Crunchyroll - IGN

Also we have a thread for the Mega-City One television series in the works. Rebellion is fully committed to this series and already has a script or two I believe.
Judge Dredd: Mega City One


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 20, 2020)

How about a crossover film ? 

Okay, I being silly.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 20, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> How about a crossover film ?
> 
> Okay, I being silly.


Judge Runner? Blade Dredd?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Nov 21, 2020)

Blade Runner was a brilliant film. In my opinion it doesn't need another film as it cold never match the original. Upon rewatching the sequel I did enjoy it, but (again in my opinion) this was only ever intended as a one-off film; we didn't really need to be told the further adventures of Decker, it was better to imagine the possibilities.

As for Dredd, there is so much mileage in the 2000ad universe. There are so many stories that could be told that don't even have to relate to Dredd. as much as Stallone's film gets slated, Mega City One was portrayed brilliantly and its a shame this has never been followed up. The Urban Dredd movie was also great, but with slight cosmetic changes could have been any generic sci-fi adventure movie; it barely used the JD licence.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 21, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> Blade Runner was a brilliant film. In my opinion it doesn't need another film as it cold never match the original. Upon rewatching the sequel I did enjoy it, but (again in my opinion) this was only ever intended as a one-off film; we didn't really need to be told the further adventures of Decker, it was better to imagine the possibilities.
> 
> As for Dredd, there is so much mileage in the 2000ad universe. There are so many stories that could be told that don't even have to relate to Dredd. as much as Stallone's film gets slated, Mega City One was portrayed brilliantly and its a shame this has never been followed up. The Urban Dredd movie was also great, but with slight cosmetic changes could have been any generic sci-fi adventure movie; it barely used the JD licence.


Not just sci-fi, o toned down a bit it could have been a Clint Eastwood Dirty Harry type vehicle. Still loved it though.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 21, 2020)

Has anyone read the Bladerunner sequels by KW Jeter?


----------



## Vince W (Nov 21, 2020)

AE35Unit said:


> Has anyone read the Bladerunner sequels by KW Jeter?


I have them. I've yet to read them though. May be time.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 21, 2020)

Vince W said:


> I have them. I've yet to read them though. May be time.


My brother read them years ago. I'd never heard of them till he told me about them.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 22, 2020)

There were three sequels By K.W. Jeter. I have them and found them enjoyable enough, but I didn’t think we’re anything special.

As far as another film goes, I’d like to see something set on the off world colonies.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Nov 22, 2020)

Vladd67 said:


> Not just sci-fi, o toned down a bit it could have been a Clint Eastwood Dirty Harry type vehicle. Still loved it though.




Yes, switch the lawgiver for a magnum and you could easily have had a Dirty Harry movie!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 22, 2020)

Hm, I wonder what Andrew Lloyd  Weber  could do with  Blade Runner or Judge Dredd


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> Hm, I wonder what Andrew Lloyd  Weber  could do with  Blade Runner or Judge Dredd


Wreck both of them I suspect.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Wreck both of them I suspect.



A Phantom of the Opera themed Judge Dreed musical could  fun    He would still wearing his helmet. 

Ot a Westside Story  themed Blade Runner film 

And for the record Vince , I am kidding.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> A Phantom of the Opera themed Judge Dreed musical could  fun    He would still wearing his helmet.
> 
> Ot a Westside Story  themed Blade Runner film


You, sir, are a fiend.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> You, sir, are a fiend.



No worries Vince  , ive been called far worse things. 

Seriousl,y I would love to see both of the franchises do additional films.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> No worries Vince  , ive been called far worse things.
> 
> Seriousl,y I would love to see both of the franchises do additional films.


As would I. I have high hopes for the Mega-City One series and perhaps the upcoming Blade Runner: Black Lotus will spur some more development in that direction.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> As would I. I have high hopes for the Mega-City One series and perhaps the upcoming Blade Runner: Black Lotus will spur some more development in that direction.




You know what I would love to see ?   A film adaptation of Batman/ Judge Dredd . *Judgment  in Gotham.   *It was a really good graphics novel .  It would work very nicely as a film.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> You know what I would love to see ?   A film adaptation of Batman/ Judge Dredd . *Judgment  in Gotham.   *It was a really good graphics novel .  It would work very nicely as a film.


It was indeed. It would also have greater appeal to a U.S. audience.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> It was indeed. It would also have greater appeal to a U.S. audience.



You would want to have the people that did the graphic novel do the the story and script . As for director ,   I wouldn't either  Christopher Nolan or Bryan Singer . I think neither  of them would get it right.  My choices 

James Gunn
Alex Proyas 
John McTiernan 
Joe Johnston


----------

